# General Chat > World News, Politics & Religion Forum >  Proper Understanding of Religion and Religious prayers

## sitarragul

It is an undeniable fact that the advent of Islam has occurred in Arab territory that sprawled throughout the world. The prophet Muhammad ( SAW) is an Arab harbinger of Islam and a universal guide of the whole of mankind. He ( PBUH) bestowed his ummah with an inerasable and inevitable divine Arabic document named the Holy Quran. So we Muslims know that our Islamic literature is entirely Arabic. However, Islamic teachings are not directed towards a specific community. It is the religion of the whole of humanity. Its teachings openly and warmly embrace everyone and anyone who seeks to understand it. Because Islam is as wide in its conception, as the humanity itself. Its seed was sown by Adam and carried by Noah, Abraham, Moses, and Jesus (PBUH). Finally, it was ended up on our beloved Holy Prophet (SAW). This history is undoubtedly confirmed by the undeniable Holy Quran as well. So if we go through the Islamic teachings in our own best possible means, we would be able to comprehend it more easily. 


Cheap Umrah packages 2022

----------


## MarkDuke

Still think, “No one will write my paper but me”? Think again! There are many people ready to take over your homework, and it’s cheaper than you imagine.

----------

